# The Hudge Storm



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, heres a couple of pics from the hudge storm we are suppose to be in right now! They said 5-8 inches for us and to the east in Minnasota they are suppose to get up to 15 inches in some places. Well im not sure where there seeing 5-8 inches here, casue these pics where taken about an hour ago, and theres maybe 2 1/2 at the tops. So far this storm has really disapointed me, but that shouldent surprise me, its just like every other one they forcast. Well im going to bed, and there better be at least 6 inches on the ground in the morning! Post pics here if you have any from this storm.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Your about 2 1/2 inchs ahead of us. :angry:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

im going to go out on a limb and call it three inches now, but still very dissapointing considering you go about 30 miles any direction from us and they got at least 6+ inches and we havent hardly seen half of that


----------



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

so far I would say we have gotten around 10 inches.45 min SW of you. I plowed 13 hours yesterday and now I am waiting for the coffee to get done so I can go clear what fell while I slept. At Least today I only have one account open to worry about.Tomorrow I go like crazy though to get done for monday morning.It's hard when you work solo. payup


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Whats in that open garage door? Do you keep your trucks in the storage facility or somethin?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't be ,no tracks coming out of it.


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

that looks like a condo unit garage not a storage unit, I think.


----------



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

Apartments. Fargo has more apartment buildings than anyplace I have ever been. I think it is because there are like 4 colleges there...lots of students.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

hey man 3 inches , thats seroiusly all weve got this winter:crying:


----------



## Northland (Oct 1, 2006)

Fargo has had about 4-6 total in the last day and a half. I guess I cant complain cuz most of my accounts are per push so I got at least 2 pushes out of all of them so....payup


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

ya, Id say where on the low end, right around 4 inches. Every lot I took the tape to mesured about 4. Yes those are aprtement garages, the one open is mine, and I was just cleaning away from in front of my door, we dont plow the place. It was definitly the biggiest push yet this year. I was out pushing for 24 hours straight through. Iv got some video im going to start working on right now, so it will hopefully be posted by tonight.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

i didnt see no pics :crying:


----------

